# Germaine Greer in 1976



## barryqwalsh (Nov 21, 2015)

The year was 1976 and Ms Greer, then 37 and already world-famous from her seminal 1970 best-seller, had been enjoying a near two-year affair with quietly-spoken Hughes-Onslow, a journalist six years her junior. In fact, she had been trying to have a baby with him.

Some weeks later, as the man eater embarked on a fortnight’s lecture tour of America and Canada, she jotted down in a notebook an episodic, deeply passionate ‘love-letter’ 30,000 words long in which she described herself as ‘helpless with desire’.


The man eater and the narcissist: Germaine Greer and the Amis letter


----------

